#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Grote corruptieschandaal met minister van Justitie inzake advocatenexamens in Marokko

## Revisor

Hespress Politiek


*Minister Ouahbi in het hart van vriendjespolitiek, controverse over corruptie na resultaten van balie-examens*

 
Mounir Mhimdate

woensdag 4 januari 2023 - 14:01 

De lijst van kandidaten die geslaagd zijn voor het nationale balie-examen van Marokko, die een paar dagen geleden werd onthuld, heeft de Marokkaanse minister van Justitie meegesleurd in een wervelende controverse, die hij verergerde door zijn recente verklaringen aan de pers.

Advocaten en rechtenstudenten organiseerden dinsdag een demonstratie voor het parlement in Rabat, om te protesteren tegen de examenresultaten, en riepen op tot het openen van een onderzoek om vermeend "nepotisme en corruptie" aan het licht te brengen.

Moderniteit en authenticiteit Partijsecretaris en minister van Justitie Abdelatif Ouahbi staat in het middelpunt van deze controverses rond dit examen, zowel vanwege zijn positie als autoriteit op het gebied van het gerechtelijk apparaat, als zijn zoon en naaste familieleden die met succes slaagden voor het schriftelijke balie-examen.

Maandag gaf Ouahbi in een persverklaring aan de zijlijn van een vergadering op het hoofdkwartier van zijn ministerie commentaar op de controverse, wat verdere verontwaardiging veroorzaakte door zijn toon en "ondermaatse pogingen om de situatie uit te leggen", zeggen protesterende studenten die spraken met Hespress.

"Als ze willen dat ik de volledige lijst publiceer van degenen die zijn geslaagd en degenen die niet zijn geslaagd, zal ik die met namen publiceren", zei hij, waarmee hij suggereerde dat fraude onmogelijk was aangezien de correctie geautomatiseerd was.

Nassima L, een afgestudeerde in de rechten die het balie-examen aflegde en later in Rabat aanwezig was om tegen de resultaten te protesteren, vertelde Hespress dat de vermelding van de quota door de minister op zich al problematisch is.

De afgestudeerde en haar collega's waren niet overtuigd door de verklaringen van Ouahbi, die zei dat vriendjespolitiek en corruptie zeer waarschijnlijk zijn wanneer open posities zo beperkt zijn, en voegde eraan toe: "Hij zei dat hij de lijsten kan publiceren en een onderzoek weigert, dus we zullen beide lijsten blijven eisen." en een onderzoek.

In reactie op beschuldigingen van vriendjespolitiek nadat veel succesvolle kandidaten waren gedentificeerd als zonen en familieleden van machtige families, zei de minister: Zijn het geen burgers? Hebben zij niet het recht om te slagen? Hoeveel zijn er? 60, 70 of 100? 2.000 kandidaten zijn geslaagd, als de lijst 900 zonen van advocaten en 50 zonen van politici zou bevatten, zou het een andere situatie zijn geweest, 'concludeerde hij.

Met betrekking tot oproepen tot een onafhankelijk onderzoek naar dit examen, stond Ouahbi erop dat, aangezien een commissie toezicht hield op het correctie- en beoordelingsproces, "ik vertrouw ze, waarom zou ik een onderzoek openen?"

Wat zijn eigen zoon betreft, was de minister standvastig en handhaaft hij het meritocratie-argument door te zeggen: "Mijn zoon heeft twee bachelors behaald in Montreal, Canada."

***NGO's, parlement en maatschappelijke organisaties laten zich horen***

Na de dagenlange controverse riep het Marokkaans Democratisch Forum voor Recht en Rechtvaardigheid het Openbaar Ministerie en de Hoge Raad voor de Rechtspraak (CSPJ) op om een ​​serieus en verantwoordelijk onderzoek naar de zaak te openen, in de praktijk van zijn morele en wettelijke verantwoordelijkheid.

De ngo riep op tot het "ontslaan van de minister van Justitie" en eiste dat de instantie hem verantwoordelijk zou houden voor dit schandaal.

Fatima-Tamni, parlementslid van de Federatie van Democratisch Links (FGD), heeft dinsdag een schriftelijke vraag gestuurd aan minister Ouahbi, met het verzoek om opheldering over de vermeende discrepanties die van invloed waren op het balie-examen.

In haar vraag verwees ze naar het wanbeheer van de schriftelijke test, waarmee ze haar verbazing uitsprak over de deelname van de Marokkaanse Orde van Advocaten aan het proces van automatische correctie van de schriftelijke test.

De gekozen functionaris wees bovendien op de aanwezigheid van veel succesvolle studentennamen op de lijst, die zijn onthuld als "familieleden van hoge ambtenaren van het ministerie van Justitie, voorzitters van balies en andere prominente persoonlijkheden op gerechtelijk gebied".

De plaatsvervangend ondervroeg de minister over "de maatregelen die hij van plan is te nemen om pogingen om dit nobele beroep te monopoliseren te corrigeren" en om "degenen die het recht op examens hebben ontnomen met gelijke en eerlijke kansen te compenseren".


https://en.hespress.com/56307-minist...m-results.html

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Revisor



----------


## Revisor

*Campaign Calls for Morocco’s Justice Minister Abdellatif Ouahbi to Resign*

The online campaign comes days after Ouahbi refused to take action to address allegations of nepotism in the bar exam.

*Jihane Rahhou* Jan. 08, 2023 5:19 p.m.

Morocco’s Justice Minister Abdellatif Ouahbi

Rabat - Days after the bar exam fiasco following alleged “rigged” results, Moroccans are now taking to social media calling for Morocco’s Justice Minister Abdellatif Ouahbi to step down as justice minister.

The hashtag #استقالة_وهبي_مطلب_شعبي (Arabic for Ouahbi resignation is a public demand) is taking the internet by storm. Social media users in Morocco are using the hashtag to express their indignation at the minister’s refusal to take action in the wake of the bar exam results which many believe to be “rigged.”

One Twitter user wrote: “We are not against the success of your son or anyone else, whoever it may be, but for you to come out with such a reaction when you are the Minister of Justice.”

In the same Tweet the user denounced the classist remark that the minister made: “Whatever the provocation of the journalist, it is unacceptable because it perpetuates classism and social injustice! We don't care about apologies, we are not emotional, we want to open an investigation and re-correct everyone who rejected the result!”
#استقالة_وهبي_مطلب_شعبي
لسنا ضد نجاح ولدك أو غيره كائنا من كان، و لكن أن تخرج بردة فعل كهذه و أنت وزير العدل مهما كان استفزاز الصحفي فهي غير مقبولة لأنها تكرس للطبقية و اللاعدالة الاجتماعية!
لا يهمنا الاعتذار فنحن لسنا عاطفيين، نريد فتح تحقيق و اعادة التصحيح لكل من رفض النتيجة! pic.twitter.com/HiapLE7Og9
— ⵀⴰⵏⴰ هناء  (@HanaeEster) January 5, 2023
The tweet refers to the minister’s statement commenting on the bar exam when the minister shrugged off the allegations, further fueling a new wave of uproar.

In a statement to journalists on Monday, Ouahbi said that those who passed the exam “are also citizens.” 
The list of candidates who passed the exam seems to have a large number of names belonging to some of the most famous lawyering and affluent families in Morocco, as many social media users have observed.

While dismissing the nepotism allegations as unfounded, Ouahbi added that the case does not deserve a proper criminal investigation. “This is not a crime for me to open an investigation. I trust the committee. Should I open an investigation just because someone sitting in a cafe asked me to?” he said.

The exam was “corrected by machines and not people,” he explained. “Do they want to publish the list of those who failed, passed, and the grades with names and numbers? Do they want to see the machines that corrected the exams?”

His statement came at a time when many failed candidates have been calling for an independent investigation into the allegations.

Ouahbi’s provocative statement worsened when he was asked to comment on whether his son had also passed the exam.

“My son has two bachelor's degrees from Montreal… His father is rich and paid for his education abroad,” the minister responded angrily. Many Moroccans took offense at the minister’s statement saying that it undermines the national education system and the millions of hardworking students who come from disadvantaged social backgrounds.

Following the *nationwide backlash* that his statement triggered, Ouahbi spoke to Morocco’s state-owned TV channel SNRTNews, saying that he was sorry “if his statement was misinterpreted.”

The minister *blamed* the media for misinterpreting his comments saying: “If some journalists manipulated or edited videos to manipulate what I have said, those who listen should be reasonable,” he explained.

On a concluding note, “I apologize to the Moroccan university and to the professors who taught me,” he reasoned.


https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/NaN...ahbi-to-resign

----------

